# Cant poo after spaying



## LML (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi all

Apologies - im sure this has been asked many times before but it is common for puppies to have problems pooing after being spayed?

Lola was spayed yesterday - at 6 months old - and was very shaky and tired when she came home. Was meant to put the collar on her at night but she hated it so I slept on the sofa with her cuddled on top of me so I could make sure she didn't lick her wound.... loved the cuddles but hate that fact she seems so poorly..

but she is drinking well and eating small meals of boiled chicken. She has done a few wees but is getting distressed at trying to poo. She tries to crouch down but I think she is still in pain and it hurts too much so she cant poo -she is just wandering around whining..

Its only been 24 hours since the surgery so I know if very early days but it this a common problem?

thanks


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Poor Lola but what a lovely caring Mummy! I'm sure she'll be fine, it took Poppy a while to wee or poo and I didn't want to keep encouraging her to walk about in those first few hours - we made a ramp too because there are steps up to our lawn. If she's eating and drinking ok it'll come in time - has she got pain killers? I did wonder if they constipated Poppy a bit. Good luck


----------



## LML (Feb 10, 2014)

hi

thanks for your reply - yes she was given painkillers but only half a tablet this morning (she had her op yesterday) and half this evening. She is quite a bit brighter today than she was last night - felt so sorry for her when we collected her. She was so subdued and quiet - nothing like our usually little happy happy loony puppy..!

Gave up with the Elizabethan collar and ended up putting one of my daughters thin cotton vests on her to try to stop her licking her wound... working ok so far so hopefully we wont have to try the collar anymore!

thx


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh good, it's such a relief when they brighten back into themselves again. Then comes the hard bit of stopping the jumping, yeah right!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

She also didn't eat much before and during the surgery so her system is pretty empty. I think they didn't poop until the second day home. That also coincided with jumping and running and all sorts of things they weren't supposed to do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

It is horrid watching your pup go through the first couple of days after they have been spayed as they can seem really, really sorry for themselves.
Kiki did not poop until the third day, I actually took her for a little walk to the green at the end of our road, she tends not to poop in our garden. Dot pooped as soon as she got home - they are all different, but as others have said, they are pretty empty, pain killers can cause constipation but as long as she is eating and drinking it won't be long until throughput is re-established.

Neither Dot or Kiki wore a collar - I pup a 24 month baby grow on them which kept their wound covered but also allowed air to circulate. They were happy to wear the babygrow and neither made any effort to get to the wound. They had internal stitches and just glue - healed really quickly and well. Very difficult to control the dashing and jumping.... ended up keeping them on the lead with me in the house.

Good luck.


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Bailey did not wee for 24 hours after surgery and did not poo for even longer. I was worried sick! She hardly moved and I was actually hand feeding her. However a few days later she was bouncing about like normal, infact I text the vet and asked for more anesthetic!

She will be fine in a few days and by next week you will be wondering why you were worrying. It is a horrible time and I actually wished I had not got it done! now I am so glad i did and glad I did It when she was so young.

Let us know how she is.


----------



## LML (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks for all your comments... and yes 24 hours after she is back to her bouncy happy happy love-the-world self... No poos as yet but she is so hungry so Im guessing it wont be long.... 

We are back at the vets tonight for a checkup so will mention it then but I think keeping her calm the next few days will be a bit of a challenge - she has already started to try to jump all over the furniture again! fun fun fun...


----------

